# Trying Something New Photography Wise



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

OK so I recently bought a unit for my daughter that features "pigeon hole" storage sections. To this I had added LED concealed lighting that changes colour etc. it seemed a perfect place to try out photographing my watches.

I used the black leatherette owners manual folder as a base the embossed wallpaper as a backdrop and the lighting from above.

I think the tint of the cold white was too much for the Ebel?










However the Accurist circa 1988 came out somewhat different! I filled it with a diffused flash










The Aquaspeed made good use of the bluish hues too?










I do still plan to trial the laptop, in book format with a variety of palette's as the LED's on tint just look like a P/S jobbie see below


----------

